# A Match For Nash



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> “For me, a max-out contract is not the be-all and end-all,’’ says Steve Nash, a statement that should make Mavs fans celebrate as much as it probably makes his agent cringe.
> 
> Maybe the reason free-agent Nash unofficially began negotiations this weekend with that statement is because the framework for a fair deal is already in place – in place in Sacramento.
> 
> ...


[Link]


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Like it or not, Nash comming back here is a must. A 2nd year undrafted player is not going to win you guys a championship.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> Like it or not, Nash comming back here is a must. A 2nd year undrafted player is not going to win you guys a championship.


Signing Nash to a fat 5 year contract won't win us a chamionship either. As important as he is we have more to worry about than just him. Daniels could play PG next year if we had to. We still don't have any type of inside game. Our rebounding problem was addressed last offseason so I wonder what will be the goal for this one.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Signing Nash to a fat 5 year contract won't win us a chamionship either. As important as he is we have more to worry about than just him. Daniels could play PG next year if we had to. We still don't have any type of inside game. Our rebounding problem was addressed last offseason so I wonder what will be the goal for this one.


I don't think Daniels is ready to play point full time. I like the guy but I'm not always thrilled with his shot selection. I agree about Nash though. He is going to need big men to pass to if the team wants a championship. I think this offeseason should focus on getting a new assistant who is in charge of defense, Harris' plans aren't working. Donnie also has to swing a deal to get a big man. Hopefully we can move Antoine for one.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think Daniels is ready to play point full time. I like the guy but I'm not always thrilled with his shot selection. I agree about Nash though. He is going to need big men to pass to if the team wants a championship. I think this offeseason should focus on getting a new assistant who is in charge of defense, Harris' plans aren't working. Donnie also has to swing a deal to get a big man. Hopefully we can move Antoine for one.


I don't think Daniels is ready to play the point full time either but the best way to get him ready is trial by fire IMO. 

A new assistant who focus was defense sounds good but I think it would only cause problems with Nelly's style. A defensive minded head coach would probably a better option because we have enough offense to have a coach who wasn't the greatest offensive coach.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Daniels simply cannot pass as well as steve nor does he have that mentality.

Resign steve, no reason not to, start howard and I think this team goes a lot farther next year, and once again...... get a decent big man, throw cuban money at ratliff and get a new system.


A backcourt of Howard and Finely and, a center like ratliff would compeltly change this team's composition while leaving their chemistry intact, it would shore up the defense in both areas 10284210984%


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think Daniels is ready to play the point full time either but the best way to get him ready is trial by fire IMO.
> ...


Unless I'm wrong, they're keeping Nellie and I don't see him preaching defense. He could surprise me and start preaching it but I doubt it. If Cuban is able to bring in a big man or two it will be interesting to see how Nellie uses them.


----------



## Andy (Jun 13, 2003)

A 5-year $62.5 million contract sounds ok to me. The contracts of Fin, Dirk and Jamison are running to '08 anyway so there's no chance whatsoever to get under the cap or even under the tax threshold before then. So why not give Steve big bucks? Sure, we're in dire need of a real center, but I'd much rather move either Walker or Jamison for one than Nash. I hope Nellie will bring in Avery Johnson as an assistant. Spending the training camp on teaching D wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> 
> 
> Unless I'm wrong, they're keeping Nellie and I don't see him preaching defense. He could surprise me and start preaching it but I doubt it. If Cuban is able to bring in a big man or two it will be interesting to see how Nellie uses them.


I think what he meant was bring in a assistant coach that teaches defense and preaches defense on the team. They don't have that now and they need it badly. Losing Avery Johnson was pretty big even though he didnt play as much with Dallas.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> 
> 
> I think what he meant was bring in a assistant coach that teaches defense and preaches defense on the team. They don't have that now and they need it badly. Losing Avery Johnson was pretty big even though he didnt play as much with Dallas.


I agree. That's pretty much what I said in my first post. I think Del is a goner.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Andy</b>!
> A 5-year $62.5 million contract sounds ok to me. The contracts of Fin, Dirk and Jamison are running to '08 anyway so there's no chance whatsoever to get under the cap or even under the tax threshold before then. So why not give Steve big bucks? Sure, we're in dire need of a real center, but I'd much rather move either Walker or Jamison for one than Nash. I hope Nellie will bring in Avery Johnson as an assistant. Spending the training camp on teaching D wouldn't hurt either.


Aggghhh, the thought of having Fin with his huge contract until '08 is already making me cringe.


----------

